# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  In maine standing in line with a few hundred Rp supporters

## muzzled dogg

Dunno when the convention doors open but people started showing up before 6

----------


## digitaldean

That is very great to hear and I hope the weather is good. Please take pictures if you can to show all the support. What percent do you think support Mitt?

----------


## Oddone

Good to hear the Ron Paul folks are showing up early! Fill that place to the brim!

----------


## kathy88

Thank them all for us!!!!!

----------


## rb3b3

good luck man!!!!!!! heres to hoping ron paul has a killer day today!!!!! thank you alll so much!!

----------


## digitaldean

Some guy on twitter just said:

"Pre-convention mtg w/ @unitednations went well, things looking up for Romney. #mepolitics"

This is also a pic of the center:

https://twitter.com/#!/DSorensenME/s...227521/photo/1

Lets hope things are not looking up at the ME convention today for Mittens.

----------


## kathy88

chris ‏ @faheyfan
Line is huge outside #megop convention..large @RonPaul presence @cspanwj #mepolitics

----------


## kathy88

HAHAHHA. Love this one.

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Goooood morning! It's that day! Are you smiling yet, Charlie? #TinFoilHatsForWebster #megop #mepolitics

----------


## Oddone

Blah twitter is blocked and the wireless is down at work. Please tell me that looking up for Romney tweet is BS.

----------


## digitaldean

Mitt Romney's brother plans to deliver keynote address at the Maine Convention. Does Mitt want his brother to get booed? Or will Mitt spin the booing to make people feel sympathetic to him? It seems a lot of people are for Paul so I am lost.

----------


## digitaldean

Jim Fossel ‏ @JWFoss
#megop convention (@ Augusta Civic Center) http://4sq.com/IO3Oft

But his profile says #mitt2012 so count him out.

----------


## speciallyblend

give'em hell shem  hold the mainegop accountable!!!

----------


## Paulatized

Thanks, Shem, and to all of those willing to give of their time and energy to fight for the cause of liberty.  You are greatly appreciated!

----------


## Champ

Good luck today.  Show the establishment Maine means business!

----------


## Paul Fan

Good luck Maine!!!

----------


## RonRocks

May the force be with you :P

----------


## puppetmaster

Lets getem

----------


## MozoVote

> Dunno when the convention doors open but people started showing up before 6


Maybe the strereotypes are to our advantage sometimes. Some Paul people could've gotten their training in childhood - waiting in line from the previous sundown, to see "Star Wars" openings. Haha. They know how to be first on the scene.

----------


## Crystallas

I hope our stealth showing is good too.

----------


## liberalnurse

For Liberty!!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

You can achieve your Main goal in Maine!!! Good Luck!!!

----------


## WilliamC

Hey all you Yankees up in Maine, stand up for Ron Paul and make this southern boy from Alabama/Mississippi proud of ya'll today and I just might be willing to overlook that unfortunate disagreement we had about 160 years or so ago 

Two weeks from now it will be our turn.

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9xpguUQ8cbg<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=9xpguUQ8cbg">

----------


## digitaldean

David Heidrich ‏ @davidheidrich
First impressions: Ron Paul supporters violate state law by placing signs on turnpike ramp. But that's okay, it's free speech. #mepolitics

Steve Mistler ‏ @stevemistler
This pic doesn't do justice to the line into the Me GOP state convention, but here it is. #mepolitics http://pic.twitter.com/M4IUgH7z

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Come on ME don't disappoint and let's WIN!

----------


## digitaldean

Gerald Weinand ‏ @DirigoBlue
@KayInMaine Not yet Paul people are handing out folders w/peel off stickers that delegates can simply stick to their ballots #mepolitics

Steve Mistler ‏ @stevemistler
Ron Paul supporters handing out informational packets to supporters, including stickers for the ballot. #mepolitics

----------


## chudrockz

> Gerald Weinand ‏ @DirigoBlue
> @KayInMaine Not yet Paul people are handing out folders w/peel off stickers that delegates can simply stick to their ballots #mepolitics
> 
> Steve Mistler ‏ @stevemistler
> Ron Paul supporters handing out informational packets to supporters, including stickers for the ballot. #mepolitics


Hopefully I'm not being paranoid, but is there any way that a sticker placed on a piece of paper (ballot) could be unofficial or someone thrown out?!

----------


## MozoVote

Yeah that's worth asking about... We were accusing the Romney campaign of using stickers in Massachusetts.

My *assumption* is that it's valid as long as the ballot itself is authentic.

----------


## chudrockz

I was just a tad concerned that the enemy might be able to claim that since there's nothing 'written' on the ballot, that it was a non-vote, or some such crapola.

----------


## kathy88

> I was just a tad concerned that the enemy might be able to claim that since there's nothing 'written' on the ballot, that it was a non-vote, or some such crapola.


We DID bitch about them doing the same thing...

----------


## kathy88

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Come on, Charlie! Time is disappearing faster than Waldo County caucus results. Let's get this road on the show! #mepolitics #megop
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
2m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Convention was supposed to start at 9 regardless. Half hour late now, waiting for more people to enter. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Gerald Weinand ‏ @DirigoBlue
> @KayInMaine Not yet Paul people are handing out folders w/peel off stickers that delegates can simply stick to their ballots #mepolitics


Geeshh..stickers? why are we doing this? At this point, we should do everything by the book so that the GOP can't cheat us of a win using technicalities.

----------


## rich34

> We DID bitch about them doing the same thing...


Well if they did it, so can we.  So long as we got em on tape.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Show the world what active Maine Republicans think....

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Well if they did it, so can we.  So long as we got em on tape.


I hope so. But the establishment GOP isn't exactly known for its devotion to consistency.

----------


## PatriotOne

Youtube posted of convention opening already  .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWlE1V_lnAQ

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

David Heidrich ‏ @davidheidrich
Keep hearing that Ron Paul people outnumber average delegates 3-1. Should be real interesting. Huge turnout. #megop2012 #mepolitics

sounds good today

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Good luck.

----------


## 69360

Convention Chairman, plurality of delegates and throw Webster out. Come on Maine, you can do it!

----------


## Cowlesy

lololol, game on, Maine.

----------


## kathy88

Maine Convention photo from Twitter

----------


## georgiaboy

^WOW^

IIRC, no signage allowed in our Georgia GOP Convention halls.  So cool to see how the other states do things.

----------


## JK/SEA

video:

Ron Paul supporters marching into convention...looks like a crazy day in Maine...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-t8PngHgWY

----------


## PatriotOne

> video:
> 
> Ron Paul supporters marching into convention...looks like a crazy day in May..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-t8PngHgWY


lol. I imagined it different.

----------


## lib3rtarian

There is a DP thread also with live updates which too I am following:

http://www.dailypaul.com/230910/main...-update-thread

The latest from there:




> Charlie Webster tried to nominate one of his people to be convention  chair with no vote....Paul supporters politely raised a point of  order....Paul supporters now have their guy/s up for convention chair as  well....true vote on convention chair taking place right now.....

----------


## KMX

Donate today. Mini Money bomb. 

RonPaul2012.com

----------


## JK/SEA

> There is a DP thread also with live updates which too I am following:
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/230910/main...-update-thread
> 
> The latest from there:


they tried the same thing in snohomish county washington. Sadly, we didn't have the numbers.

----------


## digitaldean

Steve Mistler ‏ @stevemistler
A few Paul organizers est they have 3-to-1 advantage. Voting for convention chair now. #mepolitics

Steve Mistler ‏ @stevemistler
Paul supporters walking aisles reminding delegates who to support, who to oppose. Very organized, these folks. #mepolitics

He says its 3 to 1 for Paul. I just hope we have over 50% so we can do what we want.

----------


## PatriotOne

Tight first vote for Convention Secretary. Manually counting votes now. #mepolitics #megop2012

----------


## digitaldean

> Tight first vote for Convention Secretary. Manually counting votes now. #mepolitics #megop2012


I keep hearing that. But if we have 3 to 1 lead should it not be more clear cut?

----------


## JK/SEA

> I keep hearing that. But if we have 3 to 1 lead should it not be more clear cut?


wait for chair vote...rubber..meet road.

----------


## JK/SEA

hold your breath boys and girls,,

----------


## cgainey

any video feeds?

----------


## Adrock

Holding my breath.

----------


## Cshelton21

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## digitaldean

> any video feeds?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## PatriotOne

@stevemistler First with the red NAY signs and now with the green YEA ones 526 Paulians at the training last night and it shows #mepolitics

Avery Day‏@averydayME

Delgts voting for Paul Secretary in manual recount. Paul floor whip w/green card in pic

----------


## rodo1776

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo


Anyone know if the bleachers are delegates as well or visitors? The number seated on the floor appear to be no more than 800. Anyone know?

----------


## wgadget

> David Heidrich ‏ @davidheidrich
> Keep hearing that *Ron Paul people outnumber average delegates* 3-1. Should be real interesting. Huge turnout. #megop2012 #mepolitics
> 
> sounds good today



Thanks for acknowledging that RON PAUL PEOPLE are way ABOVE AVERAGE.

----------


## tuggy24g

Great to hear we are out numbering the Romney people. Now all we have to hope for is no shenanigans happen to just screw us.

----------


## pauljmccain

Watching the live stream... looks like each vote is going to take a while.

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

NM

----------


## specsaregood

> @stevemistler First with the red NAY signs and now with the green YEA ones 526 Paulians at the training last night and it shows #mepolitics
> Avery Day‏@averydayME
> Delgts voting for Paul Secretary in manual recount. Paul floor whip w/green card in pic

----------


## digitaldean

If the Paul guys wins I think we will see Mitts people start to leave. Or at least I hope.

----------


## Cshelton21

Point of order calls and widespread booing, i think its still secretary voting.

----------


## samsung1

Here is the live stream from maine

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## DonovanJames

> Here is the live stream from maine
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo


Stream is down!

I've got to go help a friend move (As always: Apartment, 3rd Floor, 90 Degrees, "I'll have everything packed" = "Nothing is packed") what are the twitter feeds reporting results? #MEGOP and #MEPolitics?

----------


## Adrock

Any updates at all?

----------


## PatriotOne

This guy is there at the convention.  I don't know if this is just wishful thinking or ?????

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

Charlie Webster is gone at the end of the year. First the caucus, now the convention. #mepolitics #megop

12m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

Convention secretary recount happening AGAIN. Third vote in progress. Pure chaos. #mepolitics #megop


15m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

Convention secretary recount in progress. National committeepeople vote now an hour late. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## Cshelton21

Epic battle. Delegates walked off the floor, a point of order was called for a recount. still voting for the secretary position, it looks like it may take all day. it will be interesting to see if the Romney crowd can stick it out like the Paul crowd can.

----------


## ItsTime

> Epic battle. Delegates walked off the floor, a point of order was called for a recount. still voting for the secretary position, it looks like it may take all day. it will be interesting to see if the Romney crowd can stick it out like the Paul crowd can.


Which side is calling for point of order? How close is the vote?

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

You know they're pulling shenanigans if we're supposedly outnumbering them but the vote count is requiring a recount.

----------


## specsaregood

> Which side is calling for point of order? How close is the vote?


This is just a hunch; but I can't see the people in charge granting a 3rd vote to the RP people.  If thats being done, its gotta be going our way.

----------


## ItsTime

> You know they're pulling shenanigans if we're supposedly outnumbering them but the vote count is requiring a recount.


Exactly. If Ron does not win it is massive delegate fraud in Maine.

----------


## Cshelton21

> Which side is calling for point of order? How close is the vote?


I assume it was ours because the call came all at the same time with quite a bit of gusto. its been about 10 min since it happened. i'm not sure how close the counts are.

----------


## ItsTime

> I assume it was ours because the call came all at the same time with quite a bit of gusto. its been about 10 min since it happened. i'm not sure how close the counts are.


Thanks. So I assume we are calling a point of order to get the exact count on record. That is a must!

----------


## Agorism

So no one knows what occurred on first two counts?

----------


## rb3b3

can someone please tell me why they would need to count the vote 3 times other then it being wayy to close to call? i thought we had the numbers 3-1 ?

----------


## sailingaway

> I assume it was ours because the call came all at the same time with quite a bit of gusto. its been about 10 min since it happened. i'm not sure how close the counts are.


Because Romney backers (he has no supporters) have no gusto.....

----------


## sailingaway

> can someone please tell me why they would need to count the vote 3 times other then it being wayy to close to call? i thought we had the numbers 3-1 ?


If the guy with the gavel SAYS it is too close to call or the losing side is winning even if it isn't?  Like in North Dakota?

----------


## Cshelton21

> can someone please tell me why they would need to count the vote 3 times other then it being wayy to close to call? i thought we had the numbers 3-1 ?


Lots of movement on the floor during the first two votes. seem's like people have settled down on the 3rd the vote. may have been called due to accuracy issues.

----------


## PatriotOne

Matt McDonald ‏ @Matt_McDonald_
 Police officers are walking up and down the aisles at the #Maine #GOP Convention

----------


## sailingaway

> This guy is there at the convention.  I don't know if this is just wishful thinking or ?????
> 
> Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25
> 
> Charlie Webster is gone at the end of the year. First the caucus, now the convention. #mepolitics #megop
> 
> 12m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25
> 
> Convention secretary recount happening AGAIN. Third vote in progress. Pure chaos. #mepolitics #megop
> ...


Chris is a forum member here.  He's pretty steady, but (naturally) biased.

----------


## sailingaway

> Matt McDonald ‏ @Matt_McDonald_
>  Police officers are walking up and down the aisles at the #Maine #GOP Convention


as in St Charles. Why do the establishment always think they need police?  When they plan to cheat, and know it will galvanize outrage.

----------


## Cshelton21

Huge, Looks like we just took a big win

----------


## ItsTime

Shem is there. Wish he would give us an update. On facebook he posted pictures of tons of Paul supporters at the convention.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

That was definitely the RP crowd with that cheer.

----------


## RonPaulFever

What just happened?  Why all the applause?

----------


## Cshelton21

Lots of cheering, I can't be certain because I didn't hear the name but, i saw lots of claps from the Ron Paul thick part of the crowd.

----------


## economics102

The suspense is killing me

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
#RONPAUL SUPPORTER RON MORRELL WIN CONVENTION SECRETARY. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
#RONPAUL SUPPORTER RON MORRELL WIN CONVENTION SECRETARY. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## ItsTime

> Huge, Looks like we just took a big win


boooooooom!

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Ron Morell wins convention secretary. Win for RP crowd.

----------


## digitaldean

Nice we won. Maybe Mitts people will head for the door now? lol It looks like we got chair secretary which means we have over 50% support.

----------


## samsung1

We won the chair!

----------


## ItsTime

> Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
> #RONPAUL SUPPORTER RON MORRELL WIN CONVENTION SECRETARY. #megop #mepolitics


booooom!!!

----------


## sailingaway

Greg Harris ‏ @gregharris12
Ron Paul delegates select their secretary at Maine GOP Convention. They have the numbers! :-) #freedom #ronpaul2012 #megop

----------


## Cshelton21

that vote sounded VERY close. Again audio is terrible but less than 100 votes gave us majority if I heard right. but we did get the secretary seat. this might cause Romney walks giving us larger margins now that they know we'll take it to the 3rd or 4th round and still win.

----------


## Origanalist

YES!

----------


## PatriotOne

Whoot!

OMG!!!!!  

Haha...I'm getting  light headed

----------


## wgadget

The SHOT HEARD 'ROUND THE WORLD.

Literally.

----------


## wgadget

> We won the chair!


I don't think they've voted on the chair yet...Patience, weedhopper!

----------


## PaulSoHard

they could only delay the inevitable.

----------


## rb3b3

> If the guy with the gavel SAYS it is too close to call or the losing side is winning even if it isn't?  Like in North Dakota?


i understand what yuor saying.... is it a safe assumption that whoever wins this first vote, will have the numbers to win the most delegates?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> that vote sounded VERY close. Again audio is terrible but less than 100 votes gave us majority if I heard right. but we did get the secretary seat. this might cause Romney walks giving us larger margins now that they know we'll take it to the 3rd or 4th round and still win.


Vote was 1,119 to 1,089 (from Daily Paul)
WHEW!! (biting nails)

----------


## Cshelton21

30 votes won that seat. this is an epic epic battle.

----------


## PatriotOne

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@AtlanticDrywall Voting in progress now for Convention Chair. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## RonPaulFever

DUST2332 We took the Secretary! 1,119 to 1,089 wow only 30 votes and we would have tied

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Vote was 1,119 to 1,089 (from Daily Paul)
> WHEW!! (biting nails)


Lets just assume the real vote count was 1,319 to 889.

----------


## economics102

Wow. 30 votes. #onemancanmakeadifference

----------


## JK/SEA

DAMN..if we won the secretary, then odds are we got the chair...hang on time..

----------


## sailingaway

> Vote was 1,119 to 1,089 (from Daily Paul)
> WHEW!! (biting nails)


No bathroom breaks for anyone!!!

----------


## Dianne

My feed stops and starts.    Anyone else having that problem?

----------


## rb3b3

> Ron Morell wins convention secretary. Win for RP crowd.


BA BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO RON PAUL~!!!!!! WAY TO GO MAINE SOOOO FAR!!!!! HEY MSM IGNORE THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 69360

Can't see why it would change for the chair except get better with walkouts. Looking good!

----------


## Adrock

excellent! Hope the margin holds or widens.

----------


## economics102

> Can't see why it would change for the chair except get better with walkouts. Looking good!


Never underestimate the ability of crooked people to rig a game.

----------


## odamn

> My feed stops and starts.    Anyone else having that problem?


Yes, i gave it up an hour ago ...

----------


## sailingaway

Maine livestream http://t.co/wp53g7Zd

but yeah, they are from people's cell phones....

----------


## Paul Fan

> BA BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO RON PAUL~!!!!!! WAY TO GO MAINE SOOOO FAR!!!!! HEY MSM IGNORE THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!


^This!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> No bathroom breaks for anyone!!!


You know it! They better keep those legs crossed!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> My feed stops and starts.    Anyone else having that problem?


Me too.

----------


## sailingaway

> Never underestimate the ability of crooked people to rig a game.


this. They walk out to make you think they have left and just go to another room then come back en masse for the important votes. Happened in Washington, already.

----------


## economics102

> You know it! They better keep those legs crossed!


Wear Depends!

----------


## digitaldean

We only won by 30 people. Wow thank god people brought friends/family with them. Now lets hope Mitts people start leaving and Pauls stay put.

----------


## ItsTime

> You know it! They better keep those legs crossed!


Lucky for us all Mittens backers are 100 years old and don't really understand why they are even there, never mind able to hold it for this long.

----------


## Cshelton21

looks like they restarted the steam, its not skipping anymore.

----------


## economics102

The 2012 presidential election is today being decided by who has the strongest bladders!

----------


## sailingaway

Mike Tipping ‏ @miketipping
What kind of potato is being used to "stream" this #megop convention coverage: http://bit.ly/KyHbc9 #mepolitics Is there a better feed?

----------


## sailingaway

> The 2012 presidential election is today being decided by who has the strongest bladders!


...or just doesn't care about appearances....

----------


## Paul Fan

Why did they vote for Secretary before voting for Chair?

----------


## Tudo

Today Main, Tomorrow California!

I know I know, just paraphrasing

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

Stream is back on and working without drops.

----------


## jay_dub

> Lucky for us all Mittens backers are 100 years old and don't really understand why they are even there, never mind able to hold it for this long.


It's an epic *Battle Of The Bladders!!!* 

HOLD FOR RON PAUL!!

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## rp713

nevada stream is up too

----------


## economics102

> It's an epic *Battle Of The Bladders!!!* 
> 
> HOLD FOR RON PAUL!!


LOL. Gives a whole new meaning to our old battle cry... HOLD!!!!! HOLD!!!

----------


## sailingaway

Nvm a reporter said we won chair but the name they gave was our secretary.

----------


## Origanalist

I can't understand a thing that's being said.

----------


## rb3b3

IM SORRY FOR MY retartedness, what is more important secretary or chair?

----------


## toast

watching the live feed, I'm hearing the voice of... Rick Perry?  Are they playing a video of him or something at the convention?

----------


## rb3b3

> WE WON


what did we win?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Any feed with better audio?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The 2012 presidential election is today being decided by who has the strongest bladders!


And if it comes to putting up with a little, erm, damp discomfort, you just KNOW who's gonna win any battle between Paulers & Romneyites ...

----------


## liberalnurse

YES YES YES!!!    Doing my happy dance

----------


## ItsTime

> what did we win?


Convention secretary

----------


## NikolayaRadchenkova

> and bring nicotine gum to hand out to the smokers.


Or some smokeless cigarettes!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Brent Tweed is the Ron Paul guy for Chair (per DP).

----------


## SwooshOU

Does anyone know how many positions they vote on?  And then when they vote or assign delegates?

----------


## 69360

So with secretay, chair and a majority Ron gets all the delegates except the RNC ones correct?

----------


## sailingaway

> what did we win?


NVM a reporter reported it wrong, this guy is secretary not chair:




> The Maine GOP caucus mess has its second act and the Ron Paul crowd may be winning.
> 
> After three ballots for the position of convention chair, the Paul supported candidate, Ron Morrell, has won. This was an issue going in because the Republican party chair, Charlie Webster, who is not trusted by the Paulites, had named the convention chair, even though rules require that the chair is picked by convention attendees.
> 
> Im not there, but have been following through the Twitter hashtag #mepolitics and to a lesser extent, #megop.
> 
> Also, theres a livestream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo
> 
> More later: I have other business to attend to.
> ...

----------


## economics102

Wait, so it's official, we won the chair???

----------


## Origanalist

> It's an epic *Battle Of The Bladders!!!* 
> 
> HOLD FOR RON PAUL!!


HOLD!

----------


## muzzled dogg

Havent won chair yet

We have Rnc delegates on our slate too

----------


## MozoVote

May the toughest bladders win....

----------


## sailingaway

> Wait, so it's official, we won the chair???


No, a reporter SAID that but that is the person we elected for secretary

----------


## toast

Webster's talking now about some good ol' memories "When I became chair back in 2009"... sounds like a swan song. 

... I hope

----------


## rb3b3

BYE BYE BYEEEEEEEE MR WEBSTER YOU DIRTY CORRUPT MAN U!

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Charlie Webster said #megop mission under him was to "take over". I thought those were bad? #HypocritePolitics #mepolitics

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

voting again on what?

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@jonflombee @Ronzio Convention Chair vote is being counted. Party chair is speaking in the meantime. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## economics102

> voting again on what?


Sounded like he's having one specific county re-vote. No idea really though, just listening to the Ustream...

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Charlie Webster is speaking while votes counted. Sounds like he is making the case for an unlikely re-election as chair. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

I bet he feels nervous in that room with so many eyes paying attention, as he gives his cute little speech.

----------


## economics102

I don't like this. He's saying they're going to move on to "keep to the schedule" after the vote is announced. Sounds like the setup for a screwjob...

----------


## WilliamC

> Why did they vote for Secretary before voting for Chair?


The Secretary is supposed to keep minutes for the meeting so they need to be in place to record the official tallies of subsequent votes.

At least that's my reasoning, as a Secretary myself in the Republican Party

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Sounded like he's having one specific county re-vote. No idea really though, just listening to the Ustream...


Cumberland county? (sounded like)

----------


## sailingaway

was this from earlier? It is a retweet:




> Lyle ‏ @Citizensnews
> RT @cdixon25: Convention Chair recount for Cumberland County. There was significant difference in their tallies. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## muzzled dogg

No that is now

----------


## Dorfsmith

> was this from earlier? It is a retweet:


Nope that was announced a couple minutes ago.

----------


## Origanalist

I don't like the feel of this, hope I'm wrong.

----------


## ItsTime

> was this from earlier? It is a retweet:


Let the fraud begin. Cumberland is the biggest county.

----------


## sailingaway

Jeremy Brick ‏ @jeremybrick
Go figure, another recount in Maine... #mepolitics #megop

----------


## JK/SEA

in my convention in snohomish county washington, we stood for the count for who we wanted for leadership, and counted off...1..2..3..4..and so on, then sat down as we verbalized our number...counting votes leaves it open to cheating...imho...we shall see soon...

----------


## economics102

What is the method they are using to count votes?

----------


## rb3b3

can someone explain to me how the votes will be different for the chair? why wouldnt they be the same as secretary if everyone stays?

----------


## Paulatized

> Why did they vote for Secretary before voting for Chair?


So they would know how many more votes to round up to take the Chair vote???

----------


## ItsTime

> What is the method they are using to count votes?


1 for Ron 2 for Romney 1 for Ron 2 for Romney

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

If cumberland county is revoting. How do they prove residency of cumberland county?

----------


## Origanalist

Another vote?

----------


## phyregold

The vote for rp guy as chair is right now. They are standing

----------


## economics102

> If cumberland county is revoting. How do they prove residency of cumberland county?


I was just thinking that. He simply asked Cumberland County people to stand. What's stopping others from standing?

----------


## rp08orbust

> So they would know how many more votes to round up much to cheat by to take the Chair vote???


Corrected.

----------


## phyregold

That was a vote for Cumberland county of only the guy who is chair now

----------


## Tudo

Who is "Brent"? Is Brent our guy??


Oops, sorry. Eeek what a dummy thing that was.

----------


## ItsTime

> I was just thinking that. He simply asked Cumberland County people to stand. What's stopping others from standing?


For corrupt Romney supporters? Nothing. For Ron Paul supporters... principle.

----------


## rich34

> We won the chair!


Hot Damn!

----------


## sailingaway

> Who is "Brent"? Is Brent our guy??


yes

----------


## muzzled dogg

Brent is our guy

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> No bathroom breaks for anyone!!!





> You know it! They better keep those legs crossed!





> Wear Depends!






Could not resist.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Who is "Brent"? Is Brent our guy??


Yes.

----------


## CyberTootie

> Who is "Brent"? Is Brent our guy??


@cdixon25: Yeah. Brent is solid. Intelligent and fair.

----------


## phyregold

How is that possible the vote is happening right now

----------


## sailingaway

don't know if this is accurate:




> ᵀᴴᴱ Never_quit ‏ @Phantly_Bean
> Ron Paul man Brent Tweed holding majority at Maine convention, so recount progresses under auspicies of Charlie Webster.

----------


## Tudo

Can they all tell webster to hit the road? ( assuming Brent wins )

----------


## RonRules

> IM SORRY FOR MY retartedness, what is more important secretary or chair?


The secretary SITS in the chair. That's all.

----------


## sailingaway

Matt McDonald ‏ @Matt_McDonald_
#RonPaul is very popular at the #MEGOP Convention

----------


## ItsTime

No final vote? You all fooled me.

----------


## speciallyblend

now take all the delegates, great news on the chair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od9FkRvvnrg<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od9FkRvvnrg">

----------


## ItsTime

Wait did we win chair?

----------


## phyregold

The chair vote is not final yet!!!!M!M!M

----------


## muzzled dogg

We haven't taken chair.... yet

There is a recount

----------


## ItsTime

Thanks Shem.

----------


## sailingaway

Nevada is reporting 50/50 ish for registration Paul v Romney voters.  Will be a nailbiter there too, just starting.

----------


## economics102



----------


## digitaldean

> We haven't taken chair.... yet
> 
> There is a recount


If everything goes right our numbers should be the same as the last vote. And Mitts might be smaller if his people started to leave.

----------


## mac_hine

I wanna here the crowd chant this 

 when that fraud Webster gets the boot.

----------


## rb3b3

> Nevada is reporting 50/50 ish for registration Paul v Romney voters.  Will be a nailbiter there too, just starting.


50 50 ish is never good for us!!

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@Charlie_Missy It is. The campaign is supervising the vote. #RonPaul #mepolitics #megop

----------


## rp08orbust

> No bathroom breaks for anyone!!!


If it's a battle of bladders, the Ron Paul crowd wins.  We're younger and more male.

----------


## RabbitMan

Go Maine! Wooooo

----------


## sailingaway

> If it's a battle of bladders, the Ron Paul crowd wins.  We're younger and more male.


Push come to shove, just wear it.... wet badge of honor....

----------


## speciallyblend

> We haven't taken chair.... yet
> 
> There is a recount


what was original count? 10 seperated the vote or 20 or higher or just 3 votes, there is only so many votes a recount can make up.

----------


## economics102

> Push come to shove, just wear it.... wet badge of honor....


And talk to Romney supporters about it, try to gross them out in hopes that they leave

----------


## ItsTime

> what was original count? 10 seperated the vote or 20 or higher or just 3 votes, there is only so many votes a recount can make up.


Never underestimate Maine gop's ability to ballot stuff.

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@jonflombee @Citizensnews Likely not skewing, it's difficult to count right now. Very disorganized. #megop #mepolitics

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Now. I know how #Florida felt in 2000. #InfiniteRecounting #mepolitics #megop

----------


## ItsTime

> Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
> @jonflombee @Citizensnews Likely not skewing, it's difficult to count right now. Very disorganized. #megop #mepolitics


= greater chance for fraud.

----------


## kathy88

This is freaking nervewracking. I'm gonna clean and check in every few. I'm driving myself nuts.

----------


## Cshelton21

I hope that the delegates sitting and standing know that they are the new face of america's hero's. Winning a rigged game without violence or even conflict. 

on an unrelated note I've had to pee three times since the start of this recount. but that's probably due to the excitement.

----------


## phyregold

Here we go

----------


## phyregold

2232 total votes

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Still don't have a Convention Chair. National Committee vote two and a half hours late Platform an hour and fifteen late. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## rp08orbust

> Push come to shove, just wear it.... wet badge of honor....


If I pissed myself for Ron Paul, I'd never wash the undies again.

----------


## phyregold

Weed got 1 county

----------


## Mordan

why can't they use electronic voting machine with result displayed on a big screen / seat flashing green/red so you can check your vote is counted correctly?

----------


## phyregold

222 to 204 in Cumberland not tweed

----------


## Occam's Banana

come on ...

----------


## phyregold

Don't look gopd

----------


## MozoVote

Maine Convention checklist:

Snacks
Copy of Robert's Rules
Video Phone
And an .... empty container. With a wide lid...

----------


## phyregold

Tweed baby

----------


## Cshelton21

YES TWEED WINS

----------


## economics102

WE WON BY 4 $#@!ING VOTES! HALLELUJAH!!!!

----------


## phyregold

Floor erupts

----------


## BuddyRey

YOU'RE THE MAN NOW, DOG!!!!!

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

brent wins

----------


## phyregold

iPad sucks. Tweed got it

----------


## phyregold

Official baby it's tweed by 4

----------


## rp08orbust

> WE WON BY 4 $#@!ING VOTES! HALLELUJAH!!!!


What was the difference on the previous counts?  Did it get smaller?

----------


## rp713

we won convention chair!!

----------


## digitaldean

> WE WON BY 4 $#@!ING VOTES! HALLELUJAH!!!!


Where did our other 26 people go to?

----------


## sailingaway

ᵀᴴᴱ Never_quit ‏ @Phantly_Bean
26 more votes cast for chairman than in election of secretary at Maine state convention. #MEPpolitics

----------


## phyregold

By 4 holy crap by 4

----------


## Occam's Banana

YEAAAAHHHH!! BANANA DANCE!!


AAAAGGGHH!! SHENANIGANS!???

----------


## nyrgoal99

4 vote win?

----------


## phyregold

It's official it's annouced

----------


## sailingaway

Somehow they grew by 26 votes maybe because of the 'scare' email sent out.

----------


## phyregold

Yes 4 vote win

----------


## ItsTime

> ᵀᴴᴱ Never_quit ‏ @Phantly_Bean
> 26 more votes cast for chairman than in election of secretary at Maine state convention. #MEPpolitics


Someone did the math wrong and they did not stuff enough.

----------


## opinionatedfool

wow, this is close! I wanted to get stuff done today, but how can I now?

----------


## Dianne

What a bunch of bull$#@! ....    sore loser wanting written ballots?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

A win is a win!

----------


## economics102

They're asking for a written vote now...

----------


## economics102

> wow, this is close! I wanted to get stuff done today, but how can I now?


I'm in the same boat, opinionatedfool.

----------


## Cshelton21

Whats funny is that you hear loud cheers when a Paul guy takes a seat, but when a Romney guy loses his supporters make no noise.

----------


## digitaldean

> Someone did the math wrong and they did not stuff enough.


Or maybe some of Mitts people voted for our guy by mistake first. They are not the brightest.

----------


## economics102

Wait, did I hear that right? Did Chuckie Webster just deny the request for written vote and allow the existing pro-Paul vote to stand?

----------


## ItsTime

> Or maybe some of Mitts people voted for our guy by mistake first. They are not the brightest.


There was more votes for chair than secretary.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So hold up... its NOT official now?? or is it?? they announced it but what is this written vote crap??

----------


## The Gold Standard

They are going to keep trying to steal it.

----------


## ItsTime

> Wait, did I hear that right? Did Chuckie Webster just deny the request for written vote and allow the existing pro-Paul vote to stand?


Well he is running for re-election hahaha

----------


## Drex

Is there a stream for the Maine convention? I saw one earlier for the Nevada one

----------


## economics102

> So hold up... its NOT official now?? or is it?? they announced it but what is this written vote crap??


It sounded like Webster denied the request for written vote (which is good for us). Can someone else confirm that?

----------


## bbartlog

It's entirely possible that he realizes the game is up, and that acquiescing to a written vote would just waste everyone's time and piss everyone off without changing the outcome.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Wait, did I hear that right? Did Chuckie Webster just deny the request for written vote and allow the existing pro-Paul vote to stand?


They probably want to make sure that their vote manipulation is not found out.

----------


## economics102

> It sounded like Webster denied the request for written vote (which is good for us). Can someone else confirm that?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

I think it just went offline for recess though.

----------


## ItsTime

> They probably want to make sure that their vote manipulation is not found out.


Exactly.

----------


## The Gold Standard

He knows he needs our people to keep his job. Hopefully we throw him out on his ass anyway.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Whats funny is that you hear loud cheers when a Paul guy takes a seat, but when a Romney guy loses his supporters make no noise.


That's because we care about our guy & his ideals.
They're not so hot for their guy (& he has no ideals).

----------


## digitaldean

> There was more votes for chair than secretary.


The total vote this go around was a total of 2233. What was the last total? Are why are more people voting?

----------


## PatriotOne

4 votes and now a recount?  Oh God.  If you all don't hear from me for at least 30 minutes, pls call an amubulance because I have had a heart attack.

----------


## ItsTime

> The total vote this go around was a total of 2233. What was the last total? Are why are more people voting?


Never mind that comment, went on someones bad math.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So now that we have the chair if the RP people go to lunch they can't pull any funky business and reconvene early?

----------


## Champ

> The total vote this go around was a total of 2233. What was the last total? Are why are more people voting?


2208 I think.

----------


## phyregold

> The total vote this go around was a total of 2233. What was the last total? Are why are more people voting?


I can see that it's the same mindset of why people in their state will vote for governor but not ag or anything like that

----------


## phyregold

> 2208 I think.


It was 2232 I'm positive

----------


## Titus

Dang, I miss all the activity. I am just crawling out of bed and someone mentions lunch. *Sigh*

----------


## economics102

Saw this on DailyPaul. Accurate?




> From my brother......
> 
> NOT OFFICIAL....there is a motion to suspend the vote....check the credentials of delegates....and also do a hand count....

----------


## phyregold

> 2232 total votes


Yes total votes was 2232 I reported that soon as it was called

----------


## muzzled dogg

Shenanagins!

----------


## kathy88

> Maine Convention checklist:
> 
> Snacks
> Copy of Robert's Rules
> Video Phone
> And an .... empty container. With a wide lid...


Just go to the hospital the night before and have a catheter installed.

----------


## JK/SEA

was there a motion to recount before recess?...and was it seconded and voted on?...if not, tweed and RP supporters can continue the convention with tweed as chair...amiwrong?...can't really hear this live feed too well.

----------


## liberalnurse

> Shenanagins!


Not good, eh?

----------


## The Gold Standard

Here comes the fraud. Gotta love the Republican party.

----------


## BuddyRey

So wait...what?

Are they doing another recount, or is it over?  Sorry...I'm slow on the uptake when it comes to political procedure.

----------


## VictorB

Someone give some real details!  Recount or not?  Ahhh!

----------


## Origanalist

> Shenanagins!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
#MittRomney supporters demand written vote for #megop chair... recount 2nd time #GOP #RonPaul @FHQ

----------


## Tudo

When do we get to the fist fight stage to get a FINAL tally?

----------


## kathy88

OMG sore losers.

----------


## economics102

Well, can't really blame them for wanting a written recount I guess. We would demand the same, especially with a 4-vote margin.

----------


## BuddyRey

I hope that NOBODY at the convention leaves prematurely because they think it's over.  Stay until we're sure!

----------


## ItsTime

> John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
> #MittRomney supporters demand written vote for #megop chair... recount 2nd time #GOP #RonPaul @FHQ


Well was it seconded and voted on? They can demand all they want but they have to have the votes to do it.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Wait, what? Are they doing a recount?

----------


## PaulSoHard

TWEED

----------


## rp08orbust

> Well, can't really blame them for wanting a written recount I guess. We would demand the same, especially with a 4-vote margin.


Except we're never the ones is control of the first count.

----------


## tremendoustie

A FB friend of mine is reporting RP won 1118-1114. Is this old information?

----------


## Titus

We do have to be careful. They could let us win the chair with everything being this close, encourage us to leave, then start winning every vote.

ETA: Likely not but a recount may be happening. Anyone who loses by four votes with so many SHOULD ask for a recount. Can't blame Mitt here.

----------


## digitaldean

How many breaks do these people need? They had one about 30 minutes ago and I hear another is going on now. Will the "breaks" stop when Mitt gets more numbers? It looks like they were off on the last vote by 5.

----------


## economics102

> A FB friend of mine is reporting RP won 1118-1114. Is this old information?


That is correct, but there's some potential recount stuff happening now so not time to celebrate quite yet.

----------


## MozoVote

So, will the next stage be for the Romney people to turn the lights off, and try to break quorum?

----------


## economics102

They should have just done a written vote count from the start, having seen how close the Secretary vote was. That would have saved a lot of time.

----------


## Massachusetts

What's happening with the chair?

----------


## JK/SEA

> So, will the next stage be for the Romney people to turn the lights off, and try to break quorum?


no, they will go straight to tazers and pepper spray.

----------


## Origanalist

$%^&^^& gopers. I should have left for work an hour ago. This is driving me nucking futs.

----------


## Champ

> A FB friend of mine is reporting RP won 1118-1114. Is this old information?


As of this moment, that is the current count.  They were trying to get a written recount, but they are currently in recess for a lunch break.  I'm still unclear for sure what happened right before the break, because the quality of the audio on the live stream was hard to discern.

----------


## economics102

> What's happening with the chair?


Still in recount hell. We won the last vote by a slim 4-vote margin, 1118 to 1114.

----------


## tremendoustie

Well, with this close of a result, everyone whose worked on Maine at all should give themselves a big pat on the back, because their work was essential.

----------


## tremendoustie

What, are they going to keep counting until they get the result they want?

----------


## economics102

> What, are they going to keep counting until they get the result they want?


You expected them to go away quietly?

----------


## Dianne

> We do have to be careful. They could let us win the chair with everything being this close, encourage us to leave, then start winning every vote.
> 
> ETA: Likely not but a recount may be happening. Anyone who loses by four votes with so many SHOULD ask for a recount. Can't blame Mitt here.


Well the spread was greater for our guy on the first vote.

----------


## tremendoustie

> You expected them to go away quietly?


I can hope ...

Who's doing the counting? Is it transparent?

----------


## The Gold Standard

Mitt's team will come back from lunch with 5 more people they paid off the street and put an end to all of this.

----------


## sailingaway

#RonPaulRT ‏ @RonPaulRT
RT @AmidstTheCrowd Looks like #Romney camp and #GOP cronies are in desperation mode already in Maine. #ronpaul #megop #mepolitics

----------


## economics102

> I can hope ...
> 
> Who's doing the counting? Is it transparent?


Someone earlier said the RP campaign is supervising the vote. What that means exactly, I have no idea.

----------


## sailingaway

> Mitt's team will come back from lunch with 5 more people they paid off the street and put an end to all of this.


that is my concern as well. How did they get 26 more for the last vote?  All they need to do is 'persuade' 5 people.

----------


## economics102

Interesting we have two Brents as chairs...Brent Stafford and Brent Tweed.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> #RonPaulRT ‏ @RonPaulRT
> RT @AmidstTheCrowd Looks like #Romney camp and #GOP cronies are in desperation mode already in Maine. #ronpaul #megop #mepolitics


They're getting awfully clumsy as they get increasingly desperate.

----------


## Carson

> May the force be with you :P


May the forth be with you was yesterday. Today's the fifth.

Terrible.

----------


## kathy88

> I can hope ...
> 
> Who's doing the counting? Is it transparent?


Not without an elected chair. Charlie's in charge.

----------


## sailingaway

#RonPaulRT ‏ @RonPaulRT
RT @Charlie_Missy BREAKING : #RONPAUL SUPPORTER BRENT TWEED WINS GOP CONVENTION CHAIR! #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## Dianne

What really makes this entire thing smell rotten, is the fact they did call for a written vote; then dismissed everyone for a recess; allowing the crooks and thieves to gather more people.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> What really makes this entire thing smell rotten, is the fact they did call for a written vote; then dismissed everyone for a recess; allowing the crooks and thieves to gather more people.


Indeed. Blatant.

----------


## Thor

> Mitt's team will come back from lunch with 5 more people they paid off the street and put an end to all of this.


I assume the reason for the delegate accreditation check and written vote recount request is because they fixed it so they would win the chair after loosing the sec, and when they fell short, they were surprised and think that some uncredentialed RP supporters voted to outnumber their uncredentialed additions.  ;-)

Just kidding....  a 4 vote margin on 2000+ voting is very tight.  But I do not for 1 second think they will play fair after all the crap that happened in the straw polls.

----------


## RabbitMan

Wait!  Did we win it or not!?  Is there a recount or not!?  What's going onnnnnnn!!???

----------


## kathy88

Utter madness.

----------


## sailingaway

> Wait!  Did we win it or not!?  Is there a recount or not!?  What's going onnnnnnn!!???


I don't know. the tweet came after all the recount stuff but if they are still at lunch maybe it is old news and there is still a recount.

----------


## Dianne

Now Charlie giving a campaign speech, when he lost Chairmanship 15 minutes ago.

----------


## TheTyke

Well if they have time to scare up more votes, we should too!!

----------


## kathy88

Charlie. Webster. Must. Go. Today.

----------


## economics102

Is the Ustream feed looping or is Charlie giving his farewell speech a second time?

----------


## Rocco

Ughhhh 4 votes is too damn close. They're gonna find a way to screw us out of this if we can't prolong this meeting and get the establishment the hell out of the convention.

----------


## tremendoustie

Everyone that knows any RP supporter in maine should call them now.

----------


## Dianne

OMG !!!!    So only revoting in Cumberland County; the County Charlie is from?    LMAO how corrupt.

----------


## TIMB0B

> that is my concern as well. How did they get 26 more for the last vote?  All they need to do is 'persuade' 5 people.


It would seem like there should be a rule that would prevent a recess before a recount.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Well if they have time to scare up more votes, we should too!!


Yes, bring the 26 back!

----------


## MozoVote

Meh. Enough of Charlie already...

----------


## dancjm

Is there a stream?

----------


## economics102

> OMG !!!!    So only revoting in Cumberland County; the County Charlie is from?    LMAO how corrupt.


The Ustream feed is looping, the stuff you're watching already happened like an hour ago.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Is there a stream?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## sailingaway

chris ‏ @faheyfan
#ronpaul takes secrataru and chair at #megop convention, but scent of shenanigans is in the air. #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## sailingaway

They figure they can twist arms, offer inducements... bribe the homeless....

----------


## dancjm

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo


thanks

----------


## digitaldean

A story about this at:

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/0...op-convention/

How many more will they be voting on?

----------


## Carson

Do they keep recounting till they win or will it be best out of three?

----------


## rb3b3

i hope you guys are ready for some bs!!!!! i have a bad feeling we are about to get screwed over yet again..... this is just a hunch on my part, im not there, im just getting updates like all of you are!

----------


## sailingaway

#nvgop trending nationwide not Maine

----------


## UtahApocalypse

The LIVE Feed is Currently at lunch. Look at the top of the video it will say RECORDED LIVE.

----------


## RabbitMan

Wait, the Bangor news article says there was no recount, that Tweed won.  What's up...

----------


## klamath

> Well, can't really blame them for wanting a written recount I guess. We would demand the same, especially with a 4-vote margin.


Yep.

----------


## Dianne

This is soooooooooooooo confusing.    I actually thought they had adjourned until 1:30 .

----------


## VictorB

The recount should have never come down to 4.  The establishment underestimated how many votes they needed to manufacture and they missed.  Now they want a chance to fix it.  Not going to happen!  Maine peeps need to reject that notion.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> This is soooooooooooooo confusing.    I actually thought they had adjourned until 1:30 .





> The LIVE Feed is Currently at lunch. Look at the top of the video it will say RECORDED LIVE.


^^^ This

----------


## SwooshOU

According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.

----------


## sailingaway

> According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.


they were wrong before.... we'll see. Hope they are right.

----------


## economics102

> According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.


If only it were that simple...

----------


## Dianne

> According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.


OK, let's hope so !!

----------


## RabbitMan

> According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.


Yeah, I'm getting mixed signals...

----------


## digitaldean

> According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.


This is like the 2nd or 3rd break. Let me guess when they come back Mitts people will be leading by 5-10 by the next vote.

----------


## Agorism

So is this like Ron Paul vs. Romney or is it like Ron Paul vs. the field?

----------


## Thor

> So is this like Ron Paul vs. Romney or is it like Ron Paul vs. the field?


Ron Paul vs the NeoCon GOP

----------


## sailingaway

found that article you were talking about

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/0...op-convention/

----------


## SwooshOU

> found that article you were talking about
> 
> http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/0...op-convention/


This, assuming it is accurate, is very good news!

----------


## sailingaway

this paper says the same: Lyle ‏ @Citizensnews
RT @rklindell: Convention adjourned after @Ron Paul candidate @brenttweed is elected convention chair by narrow margin #mepolitics #megop

----------


## ItsTime

^Don't trust MSM

----------


## sailingaway

IOWA Don McDowell ‏ @DonMcDowell
RT @IowaGOPer: Branstad and Grassley selected to be at-large national delegates from Iowa. Other 11 are affiliated with Ron Paul.

----------


## Copenhagen

Do any of the major news networks show up to these Delegate Conventions?

----------


## Occam's Banana

You can go for this:




> Wait, did I hear that right? Did Chuckie Webster just deny the request for written vote and allow the existing pro-Paul vote to stand?





> It sounded like Webster denied the request for written vote (which is good for us). Can someone else confirm that?


Or you can go for this:




> John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
> #MittRomney supporters demand written vote for #megop chair... recount 2nd time #GOP #RonPaul @FHQ


I'm gonna go for this (otherwise I'll give myself an ulcer before they reconvene):




> Wait, the Bangor news article says there was no recount, that Tweed won.  What's up...





> According to the Bangor article, both secretary and chair are the Ron Paul supporters.  The have a break for lunch and upon return will discuss the Republican platform.

----------


## drummergirl

Why do people think i'm joking when I say wear the adult diapers? 




> You know it! They better keep those legs crossed!

----------


## dancjm

Is it me or are they voting again?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Why do people think i'm joking when I say wear the adult diapers?

----------


## digitaldean

R. Kenneth Lindell ‏ @rklindell
Convention adjourned after @Ron Paul candidate @brenttweed is elected convention chair by narrow margin #MEGOPConvo #mepolitics #megop

This is over or more voting will take place? Or anything?

----------


## parocks

tweed 1118, romney guy 1114 - we got the chair. adjourned til 130.  counting is hard.

----------


## VictorB

> Is it me or are they voting again?


If you are watching the feed, it is a loop.  That already happened.

----------


## Agorism

lol get those Nasa ones that the lady drove in on the road trip last year.

----------


## liberalnurse

> tweed 1118, romney guy 1114 - we got the chair. adjourned til 130.  counting is hard.


ThanK You!!

----------


## RabbitMan

Hard means a done deal?

----------


## Tudo

If this was happening in any other country , our press would be all over it as "see what it's like over there?"

----------


## FSP-Rebel

goin to lunch, back in a flash.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Do any of the major news networks show up to these Delegate Conventions?


Nah, they still want their viewers to believe the straw vote is what matters..

----------


## sailingaway

> tweed 1118, romney guy 1114 - we got the chair. adjourned til 130.  counting is hard.


hard as in irrevocable or as in Webster never passed kindergarten?

----------


## RabbitMan

> hard as in irrevocable or as in *Webster never passed kindergarten*?


_ZING!_

----------


## dirtdigger

Do you know why they asked for a WRITTEN VOTE? So that they can "discover" previously uncounted votes for Romney long after the convention is over.

----------


## sailingaway

or add a few stray ones and find discrepencies and pretend they were ours.  That is one reading of what happened when they disqualified Ron's 70 Portland delegates.

----------


## KingNothing

> Do you know why they asked for a WRITTEN VOTE? So that they can "discover" previously uncounted votes for Romney long after the convention is over.


My guess is a vote flipper at the central tabulator will be taken over by a nefarious algorithm.

----------


## sailingaway

> My guess is a vote flipper at the central tabulator will be taken over by a nefarious algorithm.


leave that argument out of this, please....

----------


## Copenhagen

I'm new to this whole thing. Why do they need to recount again? Can't they say enough is enough, we won fair and square?

----------


## KingNothing

> or add a few stray ones and find discrepencies and pretend they were ours.  That is one reading of what happened when they disqualified Ron's 70 Portland delegates.


Ehhh, this all seems out in the open.  I'm insanely cynical, but even I would be surprised if that sort of shenanigans took place.

----------


## Tiso0770

What next!!?, another vote with counting toes?!....Oiy!!!

----------


## Tudo

> I'm new to this whole thing. Why do they need to recount again? Can't they say enough is enough, we won fair and square?


If it were a free and fair election Ron Paul would already be in the white house

Edited to add: getting ready to serve his second term as even the press recognize a 2nd term run as so successful that so far nobody is even challenging. The economy believe it or not has been thru the worst and now with the various government spending chopped as have been taxes, the auto business is back in a big way and of all things they are building televisions and computers in california, florida, alabama. Millions of new jobs have started to appear and the robustness of America has become the envy of the world. President Paul's second term looks absolutely incredible to even the most devout marxists and neocons who of course opposed Dr Paul's first run for the presidency but who now only wish they knew then what they know now......so it goes.

----------


## dancjm

Is what I am watching live?

----------


## Jeremy

> If it were a free and fair election Ron Paul would already be in the white house


 Don't you mean if all our people showed up to vote?

----------


## Dianne

> Is what I am watching live?


I don't think so.    Mine still says "Recorded Live" in the top right hand corner.

----------


## Tiso0770

Nev.....Romneyites passing out fake ron paul slates....

----------


## Tudo

What time does it re-begin? I ask because it says offline but there's activity in the video .


Oops here we go

----------


## Tudo

> Don't you mean if all our people showed up to vote?


No I mean if all our votes were counted to begin with. I could as any thinking person could write a lengthy reply to that one

----------


## Channing

> Don't you mean if all our people showed up to vote?


This is not just an election it is a *Revolution*.

We are trying to make a radical change to an entrenched system. It should be obvious to everyone now that the established powers are not going to give up lightly. They are going to try every dirty trick they can get away with.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> What time does it re-begin? I ask because it says offline but there's activity in the video .


Should be soon. They were supposed to reconvene at 0130 EDT (I think).

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@usernamenuse #MittRomney campaign is fussing.Will know more at 1:30 when we reconvene... #mepolitics #megop

that was in response to my tweet asking if the chair was settled or if the Romnoids were still fussing.

----------


## dancjm

> I don't think so.    Mine still says "Recorded Live" in the top right hand corner.


Ok, it wasnt live, now it is.

----------


## mac_hine

Stream is back up, LIVE.

----------


## tremendoustie

> This is not just an election it is a *Revolution*.
> 
> We are trying to make a radical change to an entrenched system. It should be obvious to everyone now that the established powers are not going to give up lightly. They are going to try every dirty trick they can get away with.


Unfortunately for them, we're just barely getting started

----------


## Occam's Banana

Hmmmm. Looks like more empty seats than before. Will they stay that way? Stay tuned ...

----------


## dancjm

Classic, Ron Pauls name gets cheered loudly. A romney supporter tries to start up a chant. epic fail.

----------


## cstarace

> Classic, Ron Pauls name gets cheered loudly. A romney supporter tries to start up a chant. epic fail.


That was excellent.

----------


## clint4liberty

Brent Tweed won chair again, so what is next for the neo cons?  You want to reelect Barrack Obama with your rah rah its Mitt Romney's turn to lose to Barrack Obama.  We cannot afford another four more years?

----------


## EuroCookie

I guess money doesn't buy everything.

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
A lady at the #MEGOP convention started yelling ""ROMNEY! ROMNEY! ROMNEY!" and nobody joined her. HA! #GOP #RonPaul #MittRomney

----------


## dancjm

They need to shout "point of information!"

----------


## dancjm

Why do they want to suspend the rules to "speed up the process"?

----------


## sailingaway

> Hmmmm. Looks like more empty seats than before. Will they stay that way? Stay tuned ...


In WA the establishement pretended to leave to lull our folks, then they came back in force.

----------


## Lightweis

stream link please!

----------


## BuddyRey

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Motion to suspend rules on the floor. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

----------


## dancjm

> stream link please!


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## mac_hine

> stream link please!


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## EuroCookie

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

edit:

double ninja'd

----------


## dancjm

motion to suspend the rules failed.

----------


## Occam's Banana

So no revote/recount of vote for Chair, it looks like. Whew!

----------


## RabbitMan

> motion to suspend the rules failed.


Thank god.  Rules exist for a reason.

----------


## rb3b3

so now is it official that we won chair?

----------


## specsaregood

So, they got enough peeps to completely rewrite the state's party platform ?

----------


## BuddyRey

"AM I THE ONLY ONE AROUND HERE WHO GIVES A $H!+ ABOUT THE RULES?!?!?!"

Sorry....I've always wanted to say that.

----------


## sailingaway

Christian Evans ‏ @cevans93
Ron Paul supporters take the convention chair in Maine. http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/0...op-convention/ #MEgop
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
3m chris ‏ @faheyfan
Motion to suspect rules to force ballot vote for conv. Chair fails..Paul wins? #mepolitics #megop

----------


## liberalnurse

ok, now I can breathe.

----------


## sailingaway

I have to run, but I asked Chris if the chair was settled now and he replied:

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@usernamenuse Unclear. After motion to suspend rules failed, Susan Collins was brought on to speak. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## rp08orbust

> "AM I THE ONLY ONE AROUND HERE WHO GIVES A $H!+ ABOUT THE RULES?!?!?!"
> 
> Sorry....I've always wanted to say that.


Shut up Donny.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Someone handing out fake liberty slate list of delegates

ClaimIng Ron Paul grassroots

----------


## RabbitMan

> Someone handing out fake liberty slate list of delegates
> 
> ClaimIng Ron Paul grassroots


In Maine too?!  Heard about this in Nevada.  Would support the idea of an RNC hatched idea.

----------


## rb3b3

> Someone handing out fake liberty slate list of delegates
> 
> ClaimIng Ron Paul grassroots


romney folks are doing this in maine too??????? or is your post for the fake slate in nevada being passed around by romney folks?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Someone handing out fake liberty slate list of delegates


Romneyites tried same in Nevada.

----------


## rp08orbust

They did a hilariously poor job of faking a Ron Paul ballot in Nevada with the "Protect us from each other" slogan.  I'm still lol'ing.

----------


## RabbitMan

Can we confirm that fake-slates were being used in MAINE, and not just Nevada?

----------


## rb3b3

ok so we got the secretary, we got the chair.... what are they voting on now in maine?

----------


## Dianne

Was just surfing around, while listening to the feed and saw this on demo underground.   I thought it was interesting.     Might want to read, while the "feed" is boring"

http://www.democraticunderground.com/12522627

Ron Paul...
well last night I got to cover the rally. It did answer one critical question for me from a political science point of view. The man haz it... the charisma that is. He exudes it from the stage. 

So I got to interview a few of his followers, and scored an interview with a Republican Candidate for Senate, who is well aware of California's Prop 14, he needs to come in second place to challenge Dianne Feinstein in November. Only two top geters are in the November ballot regardless of party. (Watch that because it could be real fun with a couple of hot races) 

Anyway, we in the media gaggle started comparing notes... 

Followers will not vote for ANYBODY BUT RON PAUL. In November, they either stay home, or write him in. I did probe a couple times. Nope. They will not vote for that RINO, Romney... and of course, echo from Occupy, and they do have a point, like Occupy, the media, especially the national media, has mostly ignored Ron Paul, even when he was polling relatively well. 

As to his son, not all know about Rand... 

But Paul is convinced he is building a movement and that it is finally taking off. 

As to number of attendees... it surprised me this late in the primary season. What about five thousand? 

Oh let me add, some were Dems who were so disappointed with Obama it is not even funny. 

In fact as Romney is concerned, there was a moment of tension, where some started screaming $#@! ROMNEY, and one pointed out, that they might have to vote for him in November. I was looking for a quick egress and the cops were on the radio. 

And yes, he was counter protested by about fifty folks... now that takes guts. Oh and nobody was cited for having big sticks on their signs, a local ordinance that is rarely enforced. 

Now I need to write my two stories on this... but there you have it... 

Save the $#@! you know what... this is a report, that is all...

----------


## RabbitMan

Now its a speech by a Maine Senator.  Almost over though.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Nothing right now. Just some lady yakkin' on & on ...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Can we confirm that fake-slates were being used in MAINE, and not just Nevada?


That would be huge if proven

----------


## rp08orbust

> Now its a speech by a Maine Senator.  Almost over though.


Didn't she vote for Obamacare?  They're trying to keep the mandate-lovers from going home I guess.

----------


## rb3b3

what else is maine voting on? anymore voting for today?

----------


## dancjm

> what else is maine voting on? anymore voting for today?


Delegate slates I would assume.

----------


## Publicani

She's making case for Romney: Us versus Obama. Ron Paul's is: Us versus big government.

She's boring, but her message is consistent, "republicans are good, democrats are bad," ans I hear she's working the crowd.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Nevada stream is back online ...

----------


## dancjm

What are they trying now?

----------


## digitaldean

Sounds like they are also passing out fake stuff in Maine:

Siobhan Kümm ‏ @Siobhanleslie
Handing out fake literature whilst posing as the #ronpaul camp? #shameonyou #tsktsk #mepolitics

----------


## rp08orbust

> She's making case for Romney: Us versus Obama. Ron Paul's is: Us versus big government.
> 
> She's boring, but her message is consistent, "republicans are good, democrats are bad," ans I hear she's working the crowd.


Did she say where she disagrees with Obama?

----------


## dancjm

> Did she say where she disagrees with Obama?


Something like he's on the wrong team.

Go Reds! *sigh*

----------


## Paulistinian



----------


## Publicani

> Did she say where she disagrees with Obama?


Obamacare and debt.

----------


## economics102

> 


That is AWESOME.

----------


## economics102

EDIT: Nevermind.

----------


## dancjm

Why is the Chairman not chairing?

----------


## RabbitMan

So fake Ron Paul-slates spotted in Nevada AND Maine state conventions?  I smell RNC involvement...

----------


## Ronulus

> So fake Ron Paul-slates spotted in Nevada AND Maine state conventions?  I smell RNC involvement...


Or the romney  campaign.

----------


## dancjm

So did the totals match or what?

----------


## speciallyblend

> 


LOVE IT  .......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMC3ffwoMVE<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMC3ffwoMVE">

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Can we confirm that fake-slates were being used in MAINE, and not just Nevada?


Give me your number I'll text u pic and u can upload

----------


## EuroCookie

>

----------


## dancjm

Re-count. wtf.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> So fake Ron Paul-slates spotted in Nevada AND Maine state conventions?  I smell RNC involvement...





> Or the romney  campaign.


Same difference.

----------


## dancjm

This stinks to high heaven.

----------


## economics102

Once Brent Tweed is finally recognized as chair, I assume he can make an announcement to the entire floor about the fake slate, right?

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## economics102

> @cdixon25
> TWO fake liberty slates are now out. One is near identical to the real deal. #MittRomney or #megop is playing dirty. #mepolitics


WTF.

----------


## RabbitMan

Looks like we have majorities by a HAIR in both NV and ME.  This is crazy.

----------


## Cowlesy

From Shemdogg's fb page.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## brandon

Any chance I can get a short summary of what happened so far so I don't need to read a 47 page thread?

----------


## specsaregood

> Any chance I can get a short summary of what happened so far so I don't need to read a 47 page thread?


We won secretary of ME caucus by 30 votes.  We won chair by 4 votes.  there were many recounts.
now fake delegates slates have been spotted in ME and NV

----------


## economics102

> Any chance I can get a short summary of what happened so far so I don't need to read a 47 page thread?


We won the vote for chair by a narrow 4-point margin, 1118 to 1114. Romney campaign is apparently trying to challenge it with requests for written votes and other stuff, it's unclear if that is going to succeed or not.

Brent Tweed (our guy for Chair) has not officially spoken as chair yet, probably owing to the above controversy.

Meanwhile, there are at least TWO different fake Ron Paul slates being passed around by the opposition.

----------


## Barrex

This is one of these posts:

Can someone post in short what happend so far?

----------


## PatriotOne

Chaos has broken out in Nevada

----------


## dancjm

Is there a stream for NV too?

----------


## brandon

Wait there's a stream for Maine?  Link pls

Also, whats going on in Nevada?

----------


## dancjm

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## dancjm

I need help understanding what just happened there, anyone?

----------


## dancjm

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I think its official now )

----------


## rb3b3

> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I think its official now )


what exactly is now official?

----------


## dancjm

> what exactly is now official?


Tweed is Chair.

----------


## Demigod

> I need help understanding what just happened there, anyone?


Americans are complicated that is what happened.

 In Maine RP won some kind of secretary by 40 votes than won the chairman by 4 but Romney people forced 2 recounts so no one know who won yet.

In Nevada they do not even know who has a right to vote or how to vote.

----------


## bluesc

> Looks like we have majorities by a HAIR in both NV and ME.  This is crazy.


Those majorities split when these motherfuckers are handing out fake slates.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

I believe that the RP guy won in Maine. That's the Main thing.

----------


## dancjm

Tweed just BOSS'd the Romney woman who was trying to continue to challenge the vote.

----------


## rb3b3

> Tweed is Chair.


is that 100% official???????

----------


## dancjm

> is that 100% official???????


Yes. And the Romney woman tried to motion again for the rule (23 I think) to be read and that business could not continue. Tweed ruled her motion out of order and continues with business

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> is that 100% official???????


Yup! He is chairing this mother right now!

----------


## RabbitMan

Yes.  My favorite from Nevada: "We cant seem to vote because we cant decide how to vote for the voting of how to vote and who can vote."

----------


## PaulSoHard

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
OFFICIAL. CHARLIE WEBSTER INTRODUCES CONVENTION CHAIRMAN BRENT TWEED! #megop #mepolitics #ronpaul

WEBSTER SWALLOWS AND HOLDS

----------


## AdamT

> Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
> OFFICIAL. CHARLIE WEBSTER INTRODUCES CONVENTION CHAIRMAN BRENT TWEED! #megop #mepolitics #ronpaul
> 
> WEBSTER SWALLOWS AND HOLDS


Good riddance trash.

----------


## RabbitMan

So Maine is good?

----------


## Michigan11

Hell yeah!!!!!!! This is great news to see another state go our way.. Nice work people, it's motivating the rest of us watching

----------


## jdcole

There's still the matter of the fake slates, but it seems to be HOLDing for now.

----------


## JoshLowry

For liberty!Way to go Maine!

----------


## Paulistinian

Did we win??

----------


## Cleaner44

Paul forces make showing at Maine GOP Convention
May 05, 2012 17:24 GMT

%reldate(2012-05-05T17:20:56

AUGUSTA, Maine (AP) -- Ron Paul's supporters have taken the first step toward taking over the Republican State Convention this weekend as they narrowly elected a convention chairman.

Paul supporter Brent Tweed was elected chairman with 1,118 votes, just four more than the mainstream candidate, Charles Cragin. A Paul supporter was also narrowly elected secretary.

Saturday's votes are largely symbolic but important because they show the level of support at the crowded convention for the libertarian-leaning Texas congressman. Paul's supporters' real goals are to elect majorities on Republican county, state and national committees -- and elect a majority of delegates to this summer's national convention.

Supporters say doing that would help assure that Paul gets to give a speech at the convention.

GOP leaders say the convention in Augusta is the largest in years.

http://www.wgme.com/template/inews_w...wgme.com.shtml

----------


## Cleaner44

As predicted, Ron Paul backers take over Maine GOP convention

----------


## PatriotOne

Checking in here at the Maine thread before I have a heart attack in the NV thread.  We have lost control of the NV Convention.  Serious chaos and dirty tricks.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Checking in here at the Maine thread before I have a heart attack in the NV thread.  We have lost control of the NV Convention.  Serious chaos and dirty tricks.


Yeah. Judging by this thread, the worst in Maine seems to be two fake RP slates. Relative paradise ...

----------


## Adrock

> Checking in here at the Maine thread before I have a heart attack in the NV thread.  We have lost control of the NV Convention.  Serious chaos and dirty tricks.


Not sure if they have lost control. Need to wait until after lunch.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Not sure if they have lost control. Need to wait until after lunch.


Well one thing is for sure.  The Chairman is NOT on our side.  And it seems like we agreed to him w/Romney camp prior to convention.

This is scary

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yeah. Judging by this thread, the worst in Maine seems to be two fake RP slates. Relative paradise ...


No kidding.  I expected NV to be a piece of cake and Maine to be the one where violence broke out.  I suppose there's still plenty of time in Maine though.

----------


## teacherone

man I wish I understood any of this...

----------


## Carlybee

> Well one thing is for sure.  The Chairman is NOT on our side.  And it seems like we agreed to him w/Romney camp prior to convention.
> 
> This is scary


That's what happens when you get in bed with the devil

----------


## Adrock

> Well one thing is for sure.  The Chairman is NOT on our side.  And it seems like we agreed to him w/Romney camp prior to convention.
> 
> This is scary


Definitely strange. Sounded like both sides didn't object. Probably viewed as an impartial by us and them. Now what matters is who comes back from lunch and if they separate the guests from the delegates.

----------


## Noblegeorge

Stream?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Thank them all for us!!!!!


^^ THIS ^^^  I'm so pumped, just got to meet other supporters for the first time here.  Absolutely heart warming, the care for one another and everyone else.  I'm in love

----------


## Ranger29860

> Stream?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## Noblegeorge

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo


Cheers.

----------


## PatriotOne

Ron Paul is suppose to be speaking to the NV caucus after lunch.  People might want to find a stream for that.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Cheers.


You broke it good job!

----------


## jolynna

> That's what happens when you get in bed with the devil


Another example of Ron Paul being RIGHT...

When one gets in bed with government, one must expect the diseases it spreads. ~Ron Paul

----------


## twomp

wait... are you guys talking about Nevada or Maine? Is Maine over with and done? How many delegates did we get?

----------


## muzzled dogg

Maine hasn't startEd voting delegates

----------


## kathy88

I love a good twitter fight.

----------


## rb3b3

is maine finished for the day?

----------


## Occam's Banana

Jihadists!! Everybody drink!!

----------


## Noblegeorge

> You broke it good job!


They dont call me the ruiner for no reason!

----------


## Lightweis

Did we win all the delegates???

----------


## rb3b3

dont know if this is true or not but here we fkn go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just read a poster on daily paul say that the gop is trying to get the live stream killed in nevada!! hmmmmmmmmmm hope this isnt fkn true!!!  fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention

----------


## Thor

> Did we win all the delegates???


Not happened yet...  delegates are "withdrawing" their nomination to go to Tampa (Romney folks who are trying to support the Romney Unity slate so far)

----------


## slamhead

> Checking in here at the Maine thread before I have a heart attack in the NV thread.  We have lost control of the NV Convention.  Serious chaos and dirty tricks.


Looks like they are getting it under control. Seem Romney flooded the place with "guest" to disrupt things. Fake slates and fake delegate credentials.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Vote may be Tomorrow Now? Quorum Lost?

This is going to hell.

----------


## rb3b3

> Vote may be Tomorrow Now? Quorum Lost?
> 
> This is going to hell.


in what state?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> in what state?


This is the ME Thread.

It was knocked down. Guess it was a motion by the Romney folks.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Im so glad I got involved with that twitter thread here a while back. Ive been throwing tweets out from the threads on ME and NV and getting retweeted quite a bit. I only have 2025 followers, but word is out

----------


## Occam's Banana

UPDATE from Nevada live stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

The RP guy running the live stream just did a brief little report. He  said Ron will speak after all the delegates are in & seated ...  maybe 20 minutes or so from now.

(ALSO: Rumors that Romneyites were being trucked in earlier is just uncomfirmed hearsay)

----------


## PatriotOne

Now wtf is going on in Maine!!!

David Heidrich‏@davidheidrich

Ballots for national delegates compromised. Need to print new ones. Paul Conv. Chair suggests vote tomorrow. Conv. rejects. #mepolitics

----------


## PatriotOne

Avery Day‏@averydayME

1st round of votes for natl dels thown out for ballot insecurity. Convo at a stalemate. Dels getting frustrated. #megop

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

romney supporters should be ashamed of themselves for resorting to dishonorable tactics just because they are losing.

----------


## Ranger29860

any more details on what they mean on "ballot insecurity"?

----------


## twomp

ballot insecurity???? man the hits just keep on coming....

----------


## UtahApocalypse

WTF??? They just Adjourned with no vote

----------


## Paulistinian

Adjourned no vote????? What?????

----------


## PatriotOne

> WTF??? They just Adjourned with no vote


Where are you seeing that?

----------


## Britannia

The extra people were a clerical error in Nevada. Reps of the Ron Paul campaigns have agreed everything is above board.

Now Dr. Paul will speak.

----------


## Agorism

> The extra people were a clerical error in Nevada. Reps of the Ron Paul campaigns have agreed everything is above board.
> 
> Now Dr. Paul will speak.


This is the Maine thread no?

----------


## PatriotOne

> WTF??? They just Adjourned with no vote


Reliable tweeter here at the convention posted this 1 minute ago.

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@Charlie_Missy The delegate process is a wreck. We'll be here late. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Adjourned no vote????? What?????





> Where are you seeing that?


was live on the video feed.

----------


## PatriotOne

> was live on the video feed.


Can you see them leaving?  I know there was a motion for something like that but I thought it was voted down.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Can you see them leaving?  I know there was a motion for something like that but I thought it was voted down.


Yes they all left, and the janitors were striping down curtains and folding chairs when the feed went offline.

----------


## PatriotOne

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@ChrisInMaryvill We're not going anywhere. We're here as long as it takes. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## drummergirl

So... Maine will have no delegates in Tampa?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yes they all left, and the janitors were striping down curtains and folding chairs when the feed went offline.


Are you messing with me or what...lol?


2 minutes ago.....

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@ChrisInMaryvill We're not going anywhere. We're here as long as it takes. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Are you messing with me or what...lol?
> 
> 
> 2 minutes ago.....
> 
> Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25
> 
> @ChrisInMaryvill We're not going anywhere. We're here as long as it takes. #megop #mepolitics


I just know what I saw. Maybe there were others here watching the feed also.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I just know what I saw. Maybe there were others here watching the feed also.


I saw it to.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
> OFFICIAL. CHARLIE WEBSTER INTRODUCES CONVENTION CHAIRMAN BRENT TWEED! #megop #mepolitics #ronpaul
> 
> WEBSTER SWALLOWS AND HOLDS


Thank god!!  I also want to kiss you (no ****).

----------


## PatriotOne

ok...checking other feeds and daily paul sounds like there were bad?  fraudulent ballots and they need to be reprinted so they will be voting tomorrow with a set of new ballots.  Geeeeezzzzz........more antics or what?  Surely they can't be this disorganized!

----------


## Michael Landon

Couple of things:

1) QUIT talking about Nevada on this thread, it's getting too confusing... talk about Nevada in the Nevada thread.

2) What exactly is going on in Maine?  Is it still going on?

Thanks.

- ML

----------


## MozoVote

> QUIT talking about Nevada on this thread, it's getting too confusing... talk about Nevada in the Nevada thread.


+1

Basic netiquette, people

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@ChrisInMaryvill @RonPaul Thank you to everyone before us for making this matter! For liberty! #RonPaul #mepolitics #megop
 View conversation
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## sailingaway

Avery Day ‏ @averydayME
1st round of votes for natl dels thown out for ballot insecurity. Convo at a stalemate. Dels getting frustrated. #megop

----------


## sailingaway

LIVINGnotSurviving ‏ @LIVINGns
#Romney camp. & @GOP (RNC) working to take off all LIVE STREAMS of #MaineGOP2012 #NevadaGOP2012 . #NVgop #MEgop #R3VOLUTION #RonPaul #C4L
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## Britannia

> This is the Maine thread no?


It was my mistake. I'm frantically flicking between both threads and both live feeds and got a little mixed up. I added the word Nevada quickly!

----------


## PatriotOne

Maine has adjourned for the day SA.  Bad or fruadulent ballots to take care of.

----------


## RPforPrez.

As much as I'd love to read the 55 pages in both threads, I don't have time 
Can anyone summarize whats occured so far?

RP supporter won secretary
RP supporter won convention chair <- Is that the same position Charlie Webster has ? or is he party chair
Whats going on now?

----------


## Lightweis

WTF We won the chair. How are we not winning the delegates

----------


## RonRules

> Maine has adjourned for the day SA.  Bad or fruadulent ballots to take care of.


What exactly was the fraud on the ballots?

----------


## dirtdigger

> What exactly was the fraud on the ballots?


We will know tomorrow. They always come up with creative ways that cannot be predicted in advance.

----------


## sailingaway

Sebastiano ‏ @Sammy4Liberty
First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they cheat, then you win #RonPaul2012 #nvgop #megop

----------


## sailingaway

> Maine has adjourned for the day SA.  Bad or fruadulent ballots to take care of.


No they haven't they are electing county officers

----------


## Oddone

> No they haven't they are electing county officers


Does anyone have a brief overiew what is going on in Maine? Also does anyone have a link to the steeam of Maine?

----------


## Lightweis

What in the world is going out there

----------


## RonPaulRules

Seems like Romney won. Damn

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon says they are in counties now (groups presumably) electing county officers.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Seems like Romney won. Damn


What do you mean? He won what?

----------


## Lord Xar

> What in the world is going out there


Romney and Co. are cheating, like they always have and always will... and the forces of liberty are forming a bulwark against the rising tide of corruption. From where I sit, I do not know if its too much or we can, infact, stave off the onslaught.

----------


## Lightweis

How did Romney win. WTF

----------


## kathy88

> Seems like Romney won. Damn


WTF are you talking about?

----------


## Lord Xar

> How did Romney win. WTF


Who says he won, some lone poster? Relax Francis.

----------


## kathy88

NOTHING has been won/lost. Stop freaking out.

----------


## ItsTime

No one has won yet

----------


## Adrock

> Who says he won, some lone poster? Relax Francis.

----------


## Lightweis

> NOTHING has been won/lost. Stop freaking out.


Sorry I listened to a troll

----------


## sailingaway

> Seems like Romney won. Damn


I don't think so, exactly, I think they found a scam in the ballot but have moved on to something else that also has to get done.

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
National delegate voting is FINALLY happening in Androscoggin County. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## devil21

> Hell yeah!!!!!!! This is great news to see another state go our way.. Nice work people, it's motivating the rest of us watching


Right you are!  These conventions threads today prompted me to preregister for the NC state convention and book my hotel room just now.  I'd been procrastinating but not anymore!

----------


## sailingaway

older background info:

#RonPaulRT ‏ @RonPaulRT
RT @cdixon25 Fake #RonPaul slates dead, multiple people on them withdrew. #mepolitics #megop
Retweeted by Amanda Christakis
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
2h #RonPaulRT ‏ @RonPaulRT
RT @Yowan The people handing out fake #RonPaul slates had fake delegate badges and wore #RonPaul shirts to blend in. #NVGOP
Retweeted by Amanda Christakis

----------


## PatriotOne

> No they haven't they are electing county officers


What?!!!  Two people in this thread confirmed they vacated the room and were folding chairs and taking down stuff.  Grrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Oddone

I give up, I'm lost at this point. I doubt any ron Paul delegates withdrew, maybe fake delegates.

----------


## sailingaway

A bunch of people withdrew from the fake slate and the fake slate was withdrawn, if that is what you mean.

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

I'm new to this thread. What is all this talk about delegates? The GOP schedule says voting for National Delegates happens Sunday, not today. What is the fuss?

----------


## Oddone

> A bunch of people withdrew from the fake slate and the fake slate was withdrawn, if that is what you mean.


Gotcha!

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm new to this thread. What is all this talk about delegates? The GOP schedule says voting for National Delegates happens Sunday, not today. What is the fuss?


they changed the agenda order Friday, I think.

----------


## sailingaway

But some might be tomorrow they shifted stuff around after the fake slate was put in.

----------


## sailingaway

Amy Fried ‏ @ASFried
@varsityplayer30 The world is run by the people who are wiling to stay until the end of the meeting. #mepolitics #megop
Retweeted by Amanda Christakis
 View conversation
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

6m Amanda Christakis ‏ @varsityplayer30
@usernamenuse theyre snakes! right now we dont trust anyone...earlier romney people dressed as paul people and stole information
Expand
 Reply  Retweet

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

> But some might be tomorrow they shifted stuff around after the fake slate was put in.


Okay then. I guess I'll keep watching things develop.

----------


## TrishW

Ron Paul ... secretary
Ron Paul .. chair

No delegate voting today.  

See you all tomorrow?  Is this about right?

----------


## green73

Ok, the delegates were supposed to be voted on this afternoon, but because there was an issue with the ballots the vote was moved to tomorrow?

----------


## sailingaway

s 
4m Amanda Christakis ‏ @varsityplayer30
@usernamenuse Romney supporters are doing everything they can to throw things off...and were fighting till the end
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
4m Amanda Christakis ‏ @varsityplayer30
@usernamenuse thats how Maine Ron Paul people are challenging everything the Romney supporters are doing. they want to dismiss all votes

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
There is a lot of confusion and a lack of clarity. Nobody really knows what's going on. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
1m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
But Androscoggin County hasn't voted yet. #MittRomney campaign is trying to railroad this vote. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## Lightweis

So were voting delegates tomorrow in Maine?

----------


## kathy88

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Still no national delegate vote. We've been told after we vote, go home. No report on when we know results. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

WTF?

----------


## Michael Landon

Don't leave until the votes are counted and tallies announced!!!

- ML

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

Chris dixon just tweeted me that they refuse to leave

@shareman99 Exactly the point many of us have made. We're not going anywhere. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

If the vote is postponed ,can delegates who did not attend today still vote tomorrow? The original schedule said the vote would be Sunday at 2:00 so I'm sure more people will show up tomorrow. I was not there today but can attend tomorrow. Don't hate I had no choice.

----------


## sailingaway

Amanda Christakis ‏ @varsityplayer30
@osbournequinn loll...sorry! we just finished voting on our delegates!
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
6m Amanda Christakis ‏ @varsityplayer30
Finally #Maine has finished their delegate voting! #Mepolitics #megop #RonPaul2012
Expand
 Reply  Retweet

----------


## PatriotOne

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@JakeHForLiberty The #MittRomney campaign has looked very desperate today and is playing dirty. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## PatriotOne

5m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

We finally voted on national delegates, still no indication on when we'll know results. Standing by. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## kathy88

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
We finally voted on national delegates, still no indication on when we'll know results. Standing by. #mepolitics #megop
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## kathy88

HAHAHAH PatriotOne!!! Jinx.

----------


## RonRules

Originally Posted by RonPaulRules:
  Seems like Romney won. Damn




> WTF are you talking about?


I think there's a big difference in optimism and enthusiasm between RonPaulRules and RonRules.

Trust RonRules (tm) 2007.

----------


## PatriotOne

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

We're being told it's good to leave. Count is finished. No word on results. #megop #mepolitics

----------


## sailingaway

hm

----------


## sailingaway

> Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25
> 
> We're being told it's good to leave. Count is finished. No word on results. #megop #mepolitics


if we won they will try to undo it tomorrrow, I'm sure.

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
We're being told it's good to leave. Count is finished. No word on results. #megop #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
8m John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
@cdixon25 Stay for results. Don't let them pull that crap.
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
7m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@Yowan Plan on it. #mepolitics #megop
 Hide conversation
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## Danan

If we have the chair, why don't we seal the deal today?

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

There's already been a couple of turn coats in Maine.  There is no reason not to count the votes in public.

----------


## PatriotOne

> If we have the chair, why don't we seal the deal today?


Prob because delegates were already excused and they want to announce it when everybody is there.  Our peeps hung around and that's why we are still getting twitter feeds.

Not to mention there is an apparent conspiracy afoot to give me an ulcer today sooooooo.......

----------


## samsung1

Is brent tweed trustworthy? can we be sure he wasnt paid  millions of dollars before the convention by Romney?

----------


## Danan

> Prob because many delegates were already excused and they want to announce it when everybody is there.  Our peeps hung around and that's why we are still getting twitter feeds/


Yeah but if we have the chair and the majority why don't we just go on after the Romney people leave and announce the results and also unbind the delegates (are there any bound in Maine?) and just seal the deal ultimately?

Given the Maine GOP's history I'm not very cool with letting them count the votes and keeping them secret for a day.

----------


## ItsTime

> Is brent tweed trustworthy? can we be sure he wasnt paid  millions of dollars before the convention by Romney?


Romney can pay me a million dollars Ill still vote for Ron

----------


## rb3b3

wait a sec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i thought they were coming back to vote tomorrow in maine???????????/ wtf is going on????? i been paying attention to nevada and i closed all my maine threads!!!!! can someone please explain what the fuhhhhhhhhhhhhk happened in maine??? do we have the numbers>?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yeah but if we have the chair and the majority why don't we just go on after the Romney people leave and announce the results and also unbind the delegates (are there any bound in Maine?) and just seal the deal ultimately?
> 
> Given the Maine GOP's history I'm not very cool with letting them count the votes and keeping them secret for a day.


It's an RP Chairman and Secretary so we need not worry about fraud.  The convention was excused and then camps counted votes.  We can't just start it back up without the delegates....lol.

----------


## wgadget

What sane person would spend a whole day at a convention and not want to know the results?

----------


## PatriotOne

> wait a sec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i thought they were coming back to vote tomorrow in maine???????????/ wtf is going on????? i been paying attention to nevada and i closed all my maine threads!!!!! can someone please explain what the fuhhhhhhhhhhhhk happened in maine??? do we have the numbers>?


Delegates were voted on.

Convention dismissed.

Paul Romney camps counted votes together.

No idea if we had enough or not.

----------


## sailingaway

> It's an RP Chairman and Secretary so we need not worry about fraud.  The convention was excused and then camps counted votes.  We can't just start it back up without the delegates....lol.


one county is still voting on delegates

----------


## rb3b3

> Delegates were voted on.
> 
> Convention dismissed.
> 
> Paul Romney camps counted votes together.
> 
> No idea if we had enough or not.


how wouldnt we have enough if we had the numbers to elect the chairman and secretary? thank you for answering me by the way i appreciate that.

----------


## PatriotOne

Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

At least one county is still voting on national delegates. #megop #mepolitics


10m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@TWMMAH @Yowan There vote counters and observers from both #RonPaul and #MittRomney campaigns. #mepolitics #megop

11m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@Yowan That's what it appears. At least one county still hasn't voted yet. I'm standing by. #mepolitics #megop

12m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@foontala The convention had adjourned. At least one county still hasn't voted yet though. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## PatriotOne

> how wouldnt we have enough if we had the numbers to elect the chairman and secretary? thank you for answering me by the way i appreciate that.


We only won by 4 votes!

----------


## rb3b3

> We only won by 4 votes!


i know it was close, but shouldnt we have the numbers if we elected the two most important positions? if anything i would tghink our numbers would go up on delegates rather then down?? or am i wayyyyyyyyyy off in my thinking?

----------


## PatriotOne

> one county is still voting on delegates


Ugh.   I'm exhausted.  Do you know if they are reconvening tomorrow to finish up any business or are they done tonight?

----------


## RonRocks

> Originally Posted by RonPaulRules:
>   Seems like Romney won. Damn
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's a big difference in optimism and enthusiasm between RonPaulRules and RonRules.
> 
> Trust RonRules (tm) 2007.


RonRocks is with RonRules on this one

----------


## PatriotOne

> i know it was close, but shouldnt we have the numbers if we elected the two most important positions? if anything i would tghink our numbers would go up on delegates rather then down?? or am i wayyyyyyyyyy off in my thinking?


Depends.  If every single other voter than the RP peeps was under the control of the Romney leadership then yes it should.  We don't know if perhaps soe voted for our Chairman or not.  Maybe there were some undecided's left over from the Santorum people that voted for our Chairman but voted the Romney slate.  There's just to many variable's too sleep well tonight........

----------


## rb3b3

> RonRocks is with RonRules on this one


seems like romney won what?

----------


## rb3b3

> Depends.  If every single other voter than the RP peeps was under the control of the Romney leadership then yes it should.  We don't know if perhaps soe voted for our Chairman or not.  Maybe there were some undecided's left over from the Santorum people that voted for our Chairman but voted the Romney slate.  There's just to many variable's too sleep well tonight........



gotcha ok, thanks for summing it up for me, when do you think we will know the results? what time tomorrow?

----------


## PatriotOne

> gotcha ok, thanks for summing it up for me, when do you think we will know the results? what time tomorrow?


Not sure what time but they are reconvening tomorrow to finish up biz.  Still need to vote for National Committee Chairpeople (not delegates).


Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

National committeepeople were not elected today, will be tomorrow. The schedule is all messed up. #mepolitics #megop

10m Chris Dixon‏@cdixon25

@MrDavidGrant Rules were suspended allowing votes in counties...supposedly it'd be more efficient. We're still here. #mepolitics #megop

----------


## sailingaway

> Ugh.   I'm exhausted.  Do you know if they are reconvening tomorrow to finish up any business or are they done tonight?


whatever gets done tonight they will reconvene tomorrow and if we win anything tonight and don't show up tomorrow, I am sure they will undo it.

----------


## sailingaway

Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Long night. @varsityplayer30 and I are still hanging around. #RonPaul #mepolitics #megop
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
7m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
York County still voting. #mepolitics #megop
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

----------


## sailingaway

> @MrDavidGrant Rules were suspended allowing votes in counties...supposedly it'd be more efficient. We're still here. #mepolitics #megop


that can really change the totals.

----------


## FlipObamney

This was easily the most unorganized painful experience I have ever been through.  13+ hour day and almost accomplished nothing at all.

Simply amazing.

----------


## ItsTime

Wait, just chair people tomorrow not delegates? Delegates were done today?

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

> Wait, just chair people tomorrow not delegates? Delegates were done today?


I know, tell me about it! The delegates were SUPPOSED to be chosen tomorrow. Now I'm waiting to see if my trip to Augusta tomorrow will be pretty much for nothing.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Wait, just chair people tomorrow not delegates? Delegates were done today?


Yes.  But we don't know the counts for the delegates yet either.  Voted, counted, not announced yet.  Oh there is still 1 county voting delegates.  Should know tomorrow.

----------


## sailingaway

> I know, tell me about it! The delegates were SUPPOSED to be chosen tomorrow. Now I'm waiting to see if my trip to Augusta tomorrow will be pretty much for nothing.


No, if people arent there they will undo what they did today, if we win anything.  It is a two day call.  Plus we WANT webster out.

----------


## Darguth

I'm somewhat astonished our people were willing to leave the floor after delegate votes were counted but before they were announced.  Isn't the EXACT scenario that would be ripe for fraud?

Did someone from our side confirm the results today at least, and they are just sitting on it?

----------


## bluesc

Question: Are we sure the chairman is one of ours?

I have what the state rep did in the back of my mind as I ask that.

----------


## MozoVote

> I'm somewhat astonished our people were willing to leave the floor after delegate votes were counted but before they were announced.  Isn't the EXACT scenario that would be ripe for fraud?


People are exhausted after hours at a convention. The NC conventions have not been this testy but there have been some looooong ones. I just ope the ballot boxes are being closely monitored like in Louisiana.

----------


## Darguth

> People are exhausted after hours at a convention. The NC conventions have not been this testy but there have been some looooong ones. I just ope the ballot boxes are being closely monitored like in Louisiana.


Understandable...but ya can sleep when yer dead   Not that I don't undervalue the efforts of our Maine patriots, but this is the critical time.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> People are exhausted after hours at a convention. The NC conventions have not been this testy but there have been some looooong ones. I just ope the ballot boxes are being closely monitored like in Louisiana.


Who is guarding them overnight though? I fully expect Josh Romney to swoop down in a ninja suit and mask and stuff the ballot box.

----------


## Titus

Well he'd need daddy's jet to arrive from Nevada. LOL

----------


## kathy88

> RonRocks is with RonRules on this one


That would be RonRules™

----------


## sailingaway

> Understandable...but ya can sleep when yer dead   Not that I don't undervalue the efforts of our Maine patriots, but this is the critical time.


I understood the campaign had people there.

----------


## sailingaway

Amanda Christakis ‏ @varsityplayer30
#RonPaul take over on a full moon? Yesseree, this is how we do it! #Mepolitics #megop #RonPaul2012

----------


## parocks

> What sane person would spend a whole day at a convention and not want to know the results?


me

----------


## parocks

> This was easily the most unorganized painful experience I have ever been through.  13+ hour day and almost accomplished nothing at all.
> 
> Simply amazing.


Knox county checking in.  I have hours of 1080p video of this.  Pretty amazing, yup.  But I wouldn't be as "negative" yet, I still haven't gotten to the results yet.

----------


## sailingaway

thanks for your long day, and another tomorrow!

----------


## parocks

> I know, tell me about it! The delegates were SUPPOSED to be chosen tomorrow. Now I'm waiting to see if my trip to Augusta tomorrow will be pretty much for nothing.


930 am - CD1 voting - 3 delegates also, CD2 brunch
1030 am CD2 voting - 3 delegates.  also, CD1 brunch.

Also have National committeeman and national committeewoman.  Thats 2 delegates.

15 delegates were picked today.  (I left before the announcement of the results)  

8 delegates will be picked tomorrow.

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

they announced on the news at the nevada convention Ron Paul won Maine. Well I haven't heard about it here.

----------


## PatriotOne

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We won Nat'l chair!!!!!!!1

OMG

----------


## sailingaway

Reply  Retweet  Favorite
16m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
People say #RonPaul supporters can be annoying with their random Robert's Rules moments...,but hell,meet #MittRomney. #mepolitics #megop
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
16m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
The #MittRomney campaign really stalled the #megop convention a lot today with their constant challenges. #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
18m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
Given the fight #MittRomney put up today, I fully expect an all-out challenge if #RonPaul does indeed score the delegates #mepolitics #megop
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
18m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
I'll be live tweeting again tomorrow from #megop convention. Expect the same shenanigans. #mepolitics
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
19m Chris Dixon ‏ @cdixon25
@RonPaulPatriots @1Marchella And @varsityplayer30 was all over it on the #Twitter, as well! #RonPaul #mepolitics #megop

----------


## parocks

> I'm somewhat astonished our people were willing to leave the floor after delegate votes were counted but before they were announced.  Isn't the EXACT scenario that would be ripe for fraud?
> 
> Did someone from our side confirm the results today at least, and they are just sitting on it?


When I was leaving, I asked one from my county, one who was just reelected state committeewoman, what next and she said she and another Ron Paul (among others) would be counting the votes.  The main room they used during the day was being used for a fancy political dinner.  Day 1.  15 delegates voted on.  We'll hear tomorrow.   Tomorrow has 8 more.  There were plenty of glitches.  As I said earlier "counting is hard"  We had counting problems in county as well, not malfeasance, just problems getting the number of people in a room right.  How many people are in this room?  Impossible problem to solve.  We're talking 15 minutes on that, maybe?  People need to practice this, seriously.  Figure out a method to get it right the first time.  Not having to think about how exactly 78 people can be counted in a somewhat crowded room.  

Answer 1.  Get a clicker, one where it increments up by 1 every time you click.  You have everyone leave the room.  And then they walk in.  Click click click every time a person walks back into the room.  Or walks out?  

We settled on "everyone stand up, and when you are pointed at, you sit down."  And that was funny.  And it worked.  But some people didn't want to sit down.  Or 2 people sat down at the same time.  But it worked.  Took a few minutes to figure out that system.

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Orrick and Smack win!

sorry wrong thread.

----------


## sailingaway

Nevada committeeman and woman. We won both by a wide margin apparently.

----------


## parocks

It's possible the results will be available somewhat soon.

----------


## parocks

> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We won Nat'l chair!!!!!!!1
> 
> OMG


are you responding to my statement.  that was unclear.  The vote on nat' committee is tomorrow.  I didn't say that we won those, but presumably we should be able to.

----------


## PatriotOne

> are you responding to my statement.  that was unclear.  The vote on nat' committee is tomorrow.  I didn't say that we won those, but presumably we should be able to.


No that was meant for the Nevada thread

----------


## NikolayaRadchenkova

> Nevada committeeman and woman. We won both by a wide margin apparently.


Are they delegates to the RNC?

----------


## sailingaway

> Are they delegates to the RNC?


Not this year.

----------


## NikolayaRadchenkova

> Not this year.


How long is their term for? 1, 2, 4 years?

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

> How long is their term for? 1, 2, 4 years?


they will be super delegates 2016

----------


## NikolayaRadchenkova

> they will be super delegates 2016


So Rand has 2 delegates already  Awesome.

----------


## sailingaway

> So Rand has 2 delegates already  Awesome.


He's going to primary Ron?

----------


## NikolayaRadchenkova

> He's going to primary Ron?


Competition is good.

----------


## sailingaway

The superdelegates might not be his then....

----------


## JWZguy

Ron will be 80. May not want 2 terms.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron will be 80. May not want 2 terms.


I don't think he really WANTS one.  Which is why he's the best for the job.

----------


## WilliamC

> Ron will be 80. May not want 2 terms.


Agreed.

One and done, but I wish he was 10 years younger 'cause I'd love to see him in for two.

But really, one is all he needs. After all he is _Ron Paul_!

----------


## sailingaway

> It's possible the results will be available somewhat soon.


^^ apparently not.. :/

----------


## parocks

> ^^ apparently not.. :/


yeah, I'm hearing on facebook from people "still counting".

----------


## sailingaway

The, or one of the, Romney camp guys who handed out the fake Ron Paul list is on here, after a description of the event:

----------


## unknown

> Some guy on twitter just said:
> 
> "Pre-convention mtg w/ @unitednations went well, things looking up for Romney. #mepolitics"
> 
> This is also a pic of the center:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/DSorensenME/s...227521/photo/1
> 
> Lets hope things are not looking up at the ME convention today for Mittens.


hahahaaaaa

----------


## Carson

Man this really confuses me. We had a thread going on the In maine standing in line with a few hundred Rp supporters 

It had over 670 replies and who knows how many subscribers. A new thread drops them off and forever makes it another multiple thread Easter egg hunt if your trying to dig up the history of what happened.

Maybe because of dial up? I've seen that before but not daily.

Anyway now we have MAINE DAY 2 UPDATES HERE Please and I've said my piece and have subscribed myself to this new one.

----------

